# plow lights need replacement



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

Hello everyone, I purchased a 1983 1/2 ton chevy k10 pickup off ebay and need to replace the plow lights according to a mechanic. It is an older style fisher plow called unit G. I've looked on the fisher site and on ebay, but cannot find the older style lights. Should I replace them with newer style fisher's? Thanks.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

thats prob you best bet n/s you might wanna call central parts warehouse


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Plow Lights*

Welcome to Plowsite cward05!
You could use just about any of the universal replacement lights that are out there.
If your looking for used lights check out e-bay or ask around, may be one of the other plowers on the site have something you could use.
 John..........................................


----------



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks guys! One last quick question. Do all trucks need a balast or is it just for added traction? If so, how much weight do I have to add? As said above, I have a '83 chevy k10 1/2 ton pickup. I am going to most likely do just my driveway, but it a pretty steep slope. Thanks.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Ballast is for traction but more to level the truck out front to rear.

Just remember when plowing on steep grades if you get stuck it is easier to back out downhill than it is to back out uphill.


----------

